# Grooming working dogs survey



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi all, 
I hope this is ok to put on here 

My name is Michelle and im 29 years old. I am currently being backed by The Princes Trust to set up my own Grooming business, specializing in the working industry, including gun dogs and sporting dogs. For my business plan i need to do some market research and find out the need for my business in this sector. 

If you would be so kind as to help me out by answering a few questions, i would be most grateful 

Here goes: 

1) Do you own an active working dog (gun, or sporting)? 

2) Do you already use a dog groomer for your dog? 

3) If the answer is no to Q2 would you consider using a groomer for your dog? 

4) What would you look for in using a groomer for your working dog? (i,e qualifications, specific experience etc) 

5) What area do you live in? 

Many thanks for your help


----------



## tubeviews (Feb 22, 2013)

Grooming schools usually offer grooming services provided by both students and instructors. This provides a great opportunity for students to watch the professionals in action working on a variety of dogs. It also ensures a steady stream of dogs for the students to practice upon.


----------



## LJR (Feb 23, 2013)

Hope this helps!

1. I own ESS gundogs.
2. I don't use a groomer.
3. I wouldn't consider using a groomer.
4. When I have used groomers in the past for my non-gundogs I have chosen a groomer that is local with a good reputation.
5. I live in Cornwall.


----------



## nickmcmechan (Aug 1, 2009)

For me, I have dogs who work, I.e. take part in dog sports, rather than working dogs if that makes sense?

I groom them myself as they are so active they are always out in the fields getting mucky. Could afford or wait until a groomer did the job as they would be too filthy by then


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

michelleandant said:


> Hi all,
> I hope this is ok to put on here
> 
> My name is Michelle and im 29 years old. I am currently being backed by The Princes Trust to set up my own Grooming business, specializing in the working industry, including gun dogs and sporting dogs. For my business plan i need to do some market research and find out the need for my business in this sector.
> ...


 1. I own a working retreiver and a springer. Both gun dogs

2, No.
3, Sorry, no.
4. N/A.
5. West Wales.


----------



## villa143love (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't have a Dog
i only caring for a Cat but as i read this thread makes me interested.

Since you have an survey.

Where can i find Nice Dogs.. i mean working Dogs?
which of them Good Dogs?


----------



## Jordansaurus (Jan 7, 2013)

villa143love said:


> I don't have a Dog
> i only caring for a Cat but as i read this thread makes me interested.
> 
> Since you have an survey.
> ...


Please only consider a working breed of dog, if you are prepared to put the effort and time into them.
Without proper training and mental stimulation they can easily become destructive unhappy animals. 
Almost all popular working dogs are good dogs, just depends on what type of work you are looking for them to do eg:

Border collies - good for herding
Spaniels - good for retrieving in gun work
Shepherd - good for protection work and guarding (BUT ONLY UNDER CORRECT CIRCUMSTANCES).


----------

